# Smilies when to use them?



## Mike (Jan 26, 2022)

The ones at the bottom right of the posted replies window,
under "Like", there is love, laugh, etc., etc.

Is like one reply from a person enough, or do I keep liking
every reply? If so there will be lots of "Likes", for the same
subject and if I read a thread a day or two after it was put
up, all the likes become a bit tiring, for these old fingers!

Mike.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)

I, for one feel that it is a nice gesture to post a smiley.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 26, 2022)

Yep, I have noticed this. I will stop with "reviewing" the posts in a thread when I naturally move one to something else. Just let it happen...likes, loves, and wows.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2022)

I think you can approach it the way you feel more comfortable.  I have a hand problem and it gets aggravated the more I post the smileys.  Therefore I try to limit them.  No offense to anyone who expected one and may not have gotten one.


----------



## Jace (Jan 26, 2022)

I think if you can't do pictures(like me)...as so many can
 and done wonderfully..
The different "smileys..etc." are a nice way to express approval or otherwise
of the posts.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Matrix (Jan 26, 2022)

Mike said:


> Is like one reply from a person enough, or do I keep liking
> every reply? If so there will be lots of "Likes", for the same
> subject and if I read a thread a day or two after it was put
> up, all the likes become a bit tiring, for these old fingers!


It's completely up to you, some members like to "like" many posts, some only "like" posts that they really like, some don't "like" any posts. I usually only "like" exceptional posts because there are so many good ones.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 26, 2022)

In the real world I try hard to smile most all the time.  But I do tire a bit of the electronic ones...


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you for your replies, I understand why they are
there and when to use them, but maybe I posed the
question wrong, If there are a lot of replies from the
same 2 or 3 people, is it expected to like every reply,
or would one be acceptable?

Mike.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> Thank you for your replies, I understand why they are
> there and when to use them, but maybe I posed the
> question wrong, If there are a lot of replies from the
> same 2 or 3 people, is it expected to like every reply,
> ...


@Mike, I think it's really up to you and what you're comfortable with. 

I typically will like/love/smile single posts. If someone is replying to another poster (quoting them), and If I like what they've posted, I will hit the like button, but if they're going back and forth, like a conversation, I might move on. Does that make sense?


----------



## oldpop (Feb 1, 2022)

When I first started communicating with electronic text I typed pretty much what I would say if I was verbally communicating with someone. I found that many times during an electronic text conversation what I was communicating was misconstrued because of the lack of body language and tone of voice . When appropriate I use the emoticons to fill that void. They beat a blank. When I create a thread I usually like all the replies because they took the time and effort to respond.


----------



## Mike (Feb 2, 2022)

Thank you palides for your helpful answer, it is more or less
what I practice now, but I thought that maybe there was a
rule as to how and what to do for best.

oldpop thank you for your reply too, I understand and suffer
the same problems, but I haven't used many smilies to support
my efforts.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

oldpop said:


> When I first started communicating with electronic text I typed pretty much what I would say if I was verbally communicating with someone. I found that many times during an electronic text conversation what I was communicating was misconstrued because of the lack of body language and tone of voice . When appropriate I use the emoticons to fill that void. They beat a blank. When I create a thread I usually like all the replies because they took the time and effort to respond.


well aside from the ones where I genuinely want to show an emotion or reaction  like laughter to something funny, or sadness for someone's mishaps.. I use emoticons in exactly the same way as you


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2022)

In today's bleak atmosphere, one cannot get enough smileys.  They are fun as will as some amusing gifs.


----------



## Purwell (Feb 2, 2022)

I rarely use them.
I am more likely to add a comment or a quote saying "I agree".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2022)

Matrix said:


> It's completely up to you, some members like to "like" many posts, some only "like" posts that they really like, some don't "like" any posts. I usually only "like" exceptional posts because there are so many good ones.


Thank you for the changed Love like, much better than the old one in my opinion.  I just noticed that.  Sometimes you want to give a Love like to a post without a big smiley face.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 6, 2022)

Mike said:


> Thank you for your replies, I understand why they are
> there and when to use them, but maybe I posed the
> question wrong, If there are a lot of replies from the
> same 2 or 3 people, is it expected to like every reply,
> ...


One is perfectly acceptable, imo, and more than I expect a lot of the time.


----------



## RFW (Feb 6, 2022)

I have been wondering about this for a while. Do all the likes add to your reaction score?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2022)

RFW said:


> I have been wondering about this for a while. Do all the likes add to your reaction score?


Yes, I believe they do.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 6, 2022)

I like using smileys and gifs...helps to convey replies when fingers are fumbly  and hurting.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

I like the ones here on the board,     and  I especially like the personalized  character ones  you can make on your  iPhone. 
Nice when you want to have fun.


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

I think the red angry emoji should not be one of the 6 choices offered in the post box...not in a "friendly forum". It's harsh and can be misused in a hurtful way and can be viewed as a lack-of-self-control emotion. The sad face works when angry.

We don't have an "I care" emoji like a hug or a flower. In my opinion we should replace the angry emoji with a hug or flowers. If someone says "I'm in pain but some days are better than others" or "My pet died but trying to focus on the time I had with him", I don't want to leave a Like emoji nor a Sad Face. I just want to say "I'm thinking of you and I care".


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lara said:


> I think the red angry emoji should not be one of the 6 choices offered in the post box...not in a "friendly forum". It's harsh and can be misused in a hurtful way and can be viewed as a lack-of-self-control emotion. The sad face works when angry.
> 
> We don't have an "I care" emoji like a hug or a flower. In my opinion we should replace the angry emoji with a hug or flowers. If someone says "I'm in pain but some days are better than others" or "My pet died but trying to focus on the time I had with him", I don't want to leave a Like emoji nor a Sad Face. I just want to say "I'm thinking of you and I care".


I agree, @Lara. Sometimes I just go to the top of the post and grab an emoji from there, like a flower. We really don't have to use the ones at the bottom of the post, but they are handy. I like the hug emoji!


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2022)

Lara said:


> I think the red angry emoji should not be one of the 6 choices offered in the post box...not in a "friendly forum". It's harsh and can be misused in a hurtful way and can be viewed as a lack-of-self-control emotion. The sad face works when angry.
> 
> We don't have an "I care" emoji like a hug or a flower. In my opinion we should replace the angry emoji with a hug or flowers. If someone says "I'm in pain but some days are better than others" or "My pet died but trying to focus on the time I had with him", I don't want to leave a Like emoji nor a Sad Face. I just want to say "I'm thinking of you and I care".


I agree with @Lara.  The angry emoji is confusing.   

When I’ve gone to use this lately I’m not sure of the meaning it sends.
Am I angry at your comment because I disagree with it and think it was very wrong.
Or has the comment made me angry because it was about something that I think is horrid and therefore I am upset/angry like you are.

Perhaps it could be replaced with a thumbs down () to show disagreement.  Or with a positive Caring emoji.

@Matrix   These are just suggestions and JMO.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 23, 2022)

All reaction emojis are “likes”, the angry one can be used when you are angry with the news or story, not the poster. A thumbs down will be confusing because all emojis are positive likes.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2022)

Matrix said:


> All reaction emojis are “likes”, the angry one can be used when you are angry with the news or story, not the poster. A thumbs down will be confusing because all emojis are positive likes.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 23, 2022)

Lara said:


> We don't have an "I care" emoji like a hug or a flower. In my opinion we should replace the angry emoji with a hug or flowers. If someone says "I'm in pain but some days are better than others" or "My pet died but trying to focus on the time I had with him", I don't want to leave a Like emoji nor a Sad Face. I just want to say "I'm thinking of you and I care".


The red heart is a good one to express these feelings. But on the other hand, it’s unrealistic to express our feelings accurately with several emojis, but if we make dozens of them, it can be very confusing to use and understand each of them.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 23, 2022)

I say get rid of the WOW when just replying without a message.

That can show 'wow' meaning in approval , amazing etc., or wow  in disapproval  etc etc
I am never sure when I see it in some posts
If I see something I don't like then I just don't reply.


----------



## Lara (Feb 23, 2022)

I've never used the WOW emoji in a negative way...only when I'm wowed by something in amazement. But thank you for your perspective, @Mizmo because it's good to be aware of how our actions are received. I'll certainly be careful now when using it.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 23, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I say get rid of the WOW when just replying without a message. That can show 'wow' meaning in approval , amazing etc., or wow in disapproval etc etc I am never sure when I see it in some posts If I see something I don't like then I just don't reply.



All of them are positive, wow is a stronger approval than the general thumbs up like.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 24, 2022)

Matrix said:


> All of them are positive, wow is a stronger approval than the general thumbs up like.


I would have to say it depends on what it is applied to....so will just stay away from it


----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2022)

Didn’t want to start a thread just for this....think it will be all right here.

Senior Forum.......Thanks for adding the  “ Hugs “ to the reaction icons.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 19, 2022)

How do I add a emoji / smiley when liking a post ? 
Thanx


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Millyd said:


> How do I add a emoji / smiley when liking a post ?
> Thanx


Click on the 'like' button bottom right of the reply box..


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 20, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> In today's bleak atmosphere, one cannot get enough smileys.  They are fun as will as some amusing gifs.


There are some that..........................


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

It's almost impossible to read every reply in every thread but I do skim and click whatever emoji I feel appropriate for the OP and replies. If a person posts more than one reply and I like or love or find them funny..I'll use emojis for each reply. Same for the replies of others in the same thread(s). Besides responding to replies when appropriate, I try to use emoji's for replies in all the threads I've started; it's the courteous thing to do IMO but sometimes I lose track of the threads/replies.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Click on the 'like' button bottom right of the reply box..


That’s obvious  I don’t get any choice of smileys it adds a thumbs up, that’s it
I thought it may be something in settings ….maybe  @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Millyd said:


> That’s obvious  I don’t get any choice of smileys it adds a thumbs up, that’s it
> @hollydolly


so, when you hovver over the *like* button on the right it doesn't bring up a bunch of emoticons ?.. and when you click on the* like* button it doesn't bring up a whole other bunch ?


----------

